# Madeline the Bunny



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's Madeline:




Madeline is @puffy137's pet bunny. She's just the cutest little thing.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 22, 2014)

Two more photos:


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2014)

Very adorable. Does she live in there? It looks like she could hop out without even half trying.


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 22, 2014)

No she is free it run all around the courtyard, & has access to the house, she greets me every morning for a cuddle & follows me inside & up the stairs,We only put her into a tiny bird house ( the type you hang on trees ) at night because I'm afraid a cat might get her.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 22, 2014)

She's adorable!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2014)

I love the butt shot in the pot!


----------



## leigti (Dec 22, 2014)

Bunnies are so cute. She is so adorable. I have thought about getting one, they can be housetrained. I but I have so many animals already  had some when I was a kid.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 22, 2014)

my bunnies are more cute!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

She's so puffy... puffy! 
How adorable. I'm afraid of bunnies because a long time ago (my cousin used to have one ) one bit my finger and made me bleed like crazy 
But thy are still cute


----------

